# Beta Key Mists of Pandaria



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. April 2012)

Moin Leute ! 

Hab ne Mail von Blizzard bekommen das ich ausgewählt worden bin für die Beta, jetzt meine frage, 
- kann ich mir da die Testversion schon irgendwie runterladen ??? Oder

-  müsst ich mei Cata Patchen ? Und 

- wann findet der Beta Termin statt ?

 Steht alles net in der Email :/ 

Gruß
ThK


----------



## Bambusbar (24. April 2012)

Log dich in dein B-Net Account ein, da solltest du dann den MoP Client ziehen können.

Bei Mails wäre ich vorsichtig, könnte genauso gut ein Fake/Scam sein.
Also am besten keinen Link aus der Mail anklicken sondern die B-Net Seite ganz normal aufrufen, eionlggen und nachgucken.


----------



## Supeq (24. April 2012)

Ist fake, wenn Blizzard dir eine Mail schickt, dann ist der Beta-Key in der Mail (so kenn ich das jedenfalls).


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. April 2012)

Naja is aber selbe Email Addresse wie ich Account Daten her hab und des sieht auch ganz öffentlich aus, leitet mich ja auch weiter auf Battle.net  

Nur Beta Client is nur der von Diabolo 3 da oder etliche WoW Launcher oder sowas ...


----------



## Bambusbar (24. April 2012)

Die Fakemails sehen mittlerweile richtig gut aus, muss ich zugestehen.
Das ist ja das schlimme.

Wenn bei den ganzen WoW Launchern nix dabei ist, was mit MoP zu tun hat, dann war die Mail leider Fake


----------



## Supeq (24. April 2012)

Du solltest schnellstmöglich dein Passwort ändern ( auf der richtigen Battle.net-Seite). Diese Weiterleitung führt dich auf eine perfekte Kopie der Battlenetsite^^


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. April 2012)

Aso ok, naja hab da ja noch keinen Benutzernamen angegeben


----------



## Sn0w1 (25. April 2012)

Sollte dein Account für die Beta ausgewählt worden sein geh auf battle.net/wow/de und oben auf Account. Einloggen und schauen ob direkt in der Acccountseite unten bei den WoW Accounts einer mit bei ist wo steht: World of Warcraft - Mists of Pandaria evtl noch Beta dazwischen oder dahinter. Ist dies der Fall klick dadrauf und du kannst dir den Client ziehen (ca 19GB Download). Anschließend kannste dich mit den normalen Acc-Daten einloggen. Falls eines der Dinger nicht zutreffen sollte ist die Mail ein fake.

Greeetz
Sn0w1


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (26. April 2012)

Ok thx  Ne da steht leider nix davon :/ 

Egal  

19 GB, lasst mich grob rechnen, wärn bei mir äh 2 Wochen ? Dann is es VIELLEICHT fertig :/


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

Ansonsten musste halt aufpassen.. englische mails und mails die nicht auf blizzard.com oder battle.net enden (sowie alle die was anderes ausser no-reply@ vorne stehen haben ) sind sowieso immer fake/spam.


----------

